# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historiku i lëvizjes sindikaliste shqiptare

## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet nismëtari i krijimit të sindikatave dhe ish- deputeti Luftim Ahmetaj*

Albert ZHOLI

_-Fillimet sindikaliste ishin shumë premtuese, Ramiz Alia shtangu

-Ramiz Alia dhe Sali Berisha i blenë sindikalistët.

-Bashkëpunimi ynë ishte me Gramoz Pashkon, por ai më vonë u largua

- BSPSH dhe Konfederata kanë administruar 54 kampe pushimi dhe 300 vatra kulture

- Sot nuk ka lëvizje sindikaliste, ato janë të blera nga pushteti

-BSPSH dhe Konfederata, sindikata në letër

-E vetmja sindikatë reale është Sindikata janar 1991

- Sindikatat sot nuk bëjnë dot një grevë as me 10 mijë lekë

- Sindikalizmi shqiptar ka nevojë për kapacitete intelektuale

-Gëzim Kalaja nuk ka bërë asnjë demonstratë, tashmë del si hero, është i shitur_

Albert ZHOLI 

Ka disa themele që mbështetet demokracia, një ndër to është dhe sindikalizmi, i cili lufton kundër padrejtësive dhe mbron të drejtat e punëtorëve, për jetë më të mirë, për kushte më të mira, për një ecje më të mirë të shoqërisë. Si janë lindur dhe zhvilluar sindikatat shqiptare? A funksionojnë ato si në shumë vende të Europës?  Kjo është biseda e zhvilluar me Luftim Ahmetajn, ish- sindikalist, ish- deputet i PSD-së, inxhinier gjeolog.

Kush ishin nismëtarët e formimit të Bashkimit të Sindikatave të pavarura shqiptare?

Sindikalizmi shqiptar filloi në nëntor të vitit 1990. I pari që e filloi lëvizjen sindikaliste ishte Fiqiri Xibri me minatorët  e Valiasit, pasi atyre  u kishte vajtur thika në palcë, për kushtet, shfrytëzimin, pagesën e ulët, etj..  Kjo sindikatë u formua më parë se BSPSH, pra ishte promotor, apo udhërrëfyesja e sindikalizmit shqiptar. BSPSH, më pas, për formimin e plotë të saj u mbështet tek Sindikata e Minatorëve të Valiasit e drejtuar nga Fiqiri Xibri. Më pas u formua komisioni nismëtar i BSPSH, me qëllim që të formohej apo të njihej, krijohej realisht sindikalizmi shqiptar. Në komisionin e formimit të BSPSH (komisioni nismëtar) u vendos që të mos drejtohej nga një kryetar, por me një këshill sindikalist, ku drejtues do të ishin Fiqiri Xibri, Gëzim Shima, Unë, Haki Hoxha dhe Valer Xheka. Kryetar për arsye të ndryshme u zgjodh, Gëzim Shima si më i madhi në moshë, inxhinier gjeolog. Unë mbuloja propagandën, ku kisha në krah Vangjel Kozman, Jani Durin, Dash Kokonozin, etj...

Ku u bë kjo lidhje, pra ky komision drejtues?

Kjo lidhje, me këtë këshill nismëtar u bë në stadiumin Qemal Stafa. Ishte ky këshill që në datën më datën 26.12.1990, në shkallët e tribunës së stadiumit kombëtar "Qemal Stafa" themeloi Bashkimin e Sindikatave të Pavarura Shqiptare (BSPSH). Në qendër të vëmendjes u vu punonjësi i punës fizike dhe intelektuale, pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë fetare, politike, kombësinë, racën, seksin etj.. Punonjësit janë njerëz familjarë, vuajtjet u bënë familjare si dhe shqetësimet. Organizata kishte qëllime ekonomike, të cilat pa rrëzimin e diktaturës qenë të parealizueshme. Kështu, BSPSH- ja në fillimet e saj politikisht qe pjesë e opozitës, më e madhja, më guximtarja dhe më e rëndësishmja. Në kryet të saj, sërishmi u zgjodhëm ne të pestë, ku Kryetar ekzekutiv u zgjodh Gëzim Shima. Qëllimi ishte të shtriheshim sa më shumë në gjithë Shqipërinë. Të mbështesnim lëvizjen studentore. Në një moment të caktuar,  ne krijuam dhe lidhjen me PD-në, pasi menduam se ishte një parti që do mbronte të drejtat e sindikalistëve dhe do të projektonte të ardhmen e demokracisë reale. Lidhje  të  drejtpërdrejta ne mbanim me Gramoz Pashkon, pasi Berisha shpeshherë na shmangej. Ishte periudha që patjetër duhej të dinim se si do ti kishte tiparet greva e përgjithshme që do të bënim. N.q.s Partia Demokratike u kënaq në zgjedhjet e para se mori shumë vende në Parlament, ne ende mendonim për më tej, se ende në krye ishin Ramiz Alia dhe Fatos Nano, të dy që kishin lidhje të forta me Partinë e Punës dhe nuk mund të garantonin kurrë demokracinë.

Si reagoi Ramiz Alia kur u informua për krijimin e Sindikatës?

Ishte një reagim i menjëhershëm. Madje, që nuk pritej. Ramiz Alia deklaroi: "Në vend është krijuar një organizatë terroriste e rrezikshme. Ndoshta kjo deklaratë binte, pasi ai nuk mund ti drejtonte vetë drejtuesit e saj. Themeluesit e BSPSH-së nuk qenë komunistë, por njerëz të njohur, të ndershëm, idealistë dhe pa dosje. Natyrisht, qytetarë dhe specialistë të njohur. Janari solli krijimin e BSPSH-së në rrethe. Në shkurt u vendosën edhe lidhjet me BSPSH-në e Kosovës. Në muajin shkurt studentët kishin bojkotuar mësimet. Prisnin përgjigje nga qeveria për kërkesat e tyre e një ndër kryesoret ishte heqja e emrit të E. Hoxhës nga Universiteti i Tiranës. Në rast se kjo nuk zgjidhej, studentët do të fillonin grevën e urisë.

Sa ishte lëvizja sindikaliste në fillimet e saj?

Ishte mbi 100 mijë veta. Ishim një forcë e besueshme pasi kërkesat tona ekonomike i kishim bërë prezent. Por një nga kërkesat tona ishte të zgjidhej dhe 2 prilli i 1990-s, që ndoshta na vunë si etiketë kërkesa politike. Ne, bota atëherë na quajti një minisindikatë e tipit Valesa, që nuk ishte menduar se do të ngrihej kaq shpejt në Shqipëri. Përfaqësuesit ndërkombëtarë, kryesisht diplomatët amerikanë rrinin më shumë tek zyrat e sindikatave tona se tek zyrat e Sali Berishës. Ne, as që e mendonim se ne këtë PD mund të rrëzohej diktatura, pasi Ramiz Alia ishte i zgjuar dhe dinte të dilte nga situata. Në këtë kohë në fillimet e vitit 1991 kur Fatos Nano u kthye nga Anglia ne shpallëm grevën e përgjithshme, e cila solli rrëzimin e qeverisë së Fatos Nanos.

Me fitoren e PD-së dhe kur në krye të qeverisjes erdhi Berisha, si i kishit lidhjet me ta?

Me thënë të drejtën pas ardhjes në pushtet Berisha fitoi shumë hapësira, mbështetjen tonë e kishte të plotë pas zgjedhjeve të 22 marsit, 1992. Ne menduam se fitoi vërtet demokracia. Por në fakt u gëzuam së koti. Berisha ishte një prej komunistëve dhe mendohej se ishte levë e Ramiz Alisë. Në këtë kushte, ne pamë që nuk po realizoheshin kërkesat dhe objektivat tona. Po në këtë kohë lindën disa diskutime dhe luftë klanesh brenda në BSPSH. Tashmë mendohej se, Kryesia do të zgjidhej nga poshtë, lart, apo anasjelltas. U vendosëm në kushte të vështira. Zhvilluam një Konferencë, ku unë u zgjodha kryetar për Tiranën i BSPSH, kohë në të cilën duke parë se asgjë nuk po ecte si e kishim menduar. Fiqiri Xibri kishte ikur në Gjermani pasi e pa që lëvizja po tradhtohej. Ai ishte idealist. Në atë kohë unë isha inxhinier në Institutin e Gjeologjisë. Unë shkova si përfaqësues i institutit tashmë. Në këtë kongres Kryetar u zgjodh ose më mirë u vendos Valer Xheka. Sali Berisha bëri një plan të rrezikshëm. Krahas BSPSH, Saliu krijoi dhe Konfederatën e Sindikatave që ishte pjellë e Bashkimeve Profesionale. Kryetar të saj, vendosi Kastriot  Muçajn. Pra dy lloj sindikatash. Krejt të ndryshme, por të dyja nën sqetullën e qeverisë.

Si funksiononin këto dy sindikata?

Valer Xheka që kishte krijuar sindikatën në Kinostudio, mendoi se do ta kishte të lehtë drejtimin dhe u shkëput nga të gjitha lidhjet që ne kishim vendosur në bazë. Në këtë kohë, Berisha për tu dhënë lëmoshë dhe të mos ngrinin krye u dha sindikatave, prona 60% me 40 %. Pra Valer Xheka dhe Kastriot Muça, organizonin dhe administronin të gjitha kampet e punëtorëve që ishin në Shqipëri si dhe ish -vatrat e kulturës. Të gjitha objekte në gjendje të mirë. Ato jepeshin me qira, shiteshin, bëhej çtë donin. Me këtë lloj prone vetadministruese, sindikatat ishin të ndërvarura drejtpërdrejt nga shteti dhe as që mendonin të ngrinin krye. Kjo për faktin sepse drejtuesit merrnin të ardhura të majme nga pasuritë që ju dha për administrim shteti. Vetë drejtuesit i përdornin këto kapitale si biznes. Ishin jo pak, por 54 kampe pushimi me dhoma të pafundme. Kishte afërsisht 300 vatra kulture. Ky lloj drejtimi i dha fund sindikalizmit shqiptar. Më vonë u bënë shumë zgjedhje të tjera, iku Valeri erdhi, tjetri të gjithë merrnin apo vidhnin këto pasuri.

Po sot a funksionojnë këto sindikata?

As BSPSH, as Konfederata nuk funksionojnë. Sot Shqipëria nuk ka sindikata, nuk ka organizim. Sot ka shumë profesione që nuk kanë sindikatat e tyre. Sot krijohen shoqata, por kurrë sindikata të mirëfillta. Shoqatat krijohen për të fituar apo për të marrë fonde dhe jo për të kërkuar të drejta.  Kush duhet ti kërkojë  të drejtat e punëtorëve. Dikush nga sindikatat tha që sot ka 3500 punëtorë pa sigurime shoqërore. Ndërsa unë do të them 350 mijë janë pa sigurime. Janë rreth 70% e punëtorëve të pasiguruar sot. Kush do ti kërkojë këto të drejta? Nuk mund të ketë sindikata kur ato administrojnë prona shtetërore. E vetmja sindikatë që funksionin sot është Sindikata janar 1991 që ka krijuar Fiqiri Xibri. Sindikata ka mënyrë formë funksionimi krejt tjetër. Sindikatat në botë janë të fuqishme, opozitë e fuqishme nga të cilat shteti dridhet. Sot n.q.s do afrohesh tek BSPSH do të thonë je me Berishën, n.q.s do afrohesh tek Konfederata do të thonë je me Edin. Shumë herë Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit ka nxjerrë në pah shkeljet e sindikatave dhe nuk merret asnjë masë.

A kanë  njerëz pas vetes këto sindikata sot?

Asnjë nuk kanë. Vetëm zihen me njëri- tjetrin. Më thuaj mua sa greva apo demonstrata kanë organizuar këto dy lloj sindikatash? Sa njerëz kanë afruar rreth vetes? Edhe kur bëjnë ndonjë demonstratë as për sy e faqe i bëjnë me 10 mijë leksha. Ato sot nuk kanë asnjë kontratë pune, pra të gjitha kompanitë që kanë marrë me koncesion minierat tona, as kontrollohen dhe as sjellin zhvillime sindikaliste. Edhe tani mendoj se, sindikatat po lihen në heshtje dhe nga qeveria Rama. Sindikatat tona janë marrë vetëm më vjedhjet e pronave. Sot duhet të kthehen sytë nga Sindikata janar 1991. Duhet zgjedhur sistemi amerikan i sindikatave. Sindikalizmi shqiptar ka nevojë për kapacitete intelektuale.

----------

